# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Medical School Drug Testing

## ABADS86

I was recently admitted into a medical school in the US and wanted to know if anyone was familiar with their type of drug testing? The school mentions swab testing as their testing method. I am about to start a cycle and am concerned whether or not I will test positive. I am hinging on the fact that steroid testing is expensive and less common. Any thoughts?

----------


## CMB

Most steroid tests are either done by piss, blood, or hair.

----------


## carver56

Don't start the cycle.

It's MEDSCHOOL man, why would you risk that?

----------


## danielli

> Don't start the cycle.
> 
> It's MEDSCHOOL man, why would you risk that?



*...X 2!!* 

How sh1tty would it be for you to get the boot from *MED SCHOOL* for that?? Imagine explaining that to the fam

----------


## organized_konfusion

yeah man.....getting dropped from med school would be a big bummer, wait til your a resident....

----------


## Leadfoot

It seems to me that three issues come up. First, find out why they are testing? Two, find out what they are testing - Is it a diabetes test A1c3, HIV, Hepatitis, Free Testosterone , etc. Three there may be an ADA issue. If you live in the U.S., an unnecessary test might reveal a "hidden" disability, and if not jot related and consistent with business necessity, would be unlawful. The best way to ask this is to have a friend state to the school that they are thinking of applying, and have heard that a test is necessary, and then inquire about what kind of test, and how the results will be used.

----------


## JimInAK

> I was recently admitted into a medical school in the US and wanted to know if anyone was familiar with their type of drug testing? The school mentions swab testing as their testing method. I am about to start a cycle and am concerned whether or not I will test positive. I am hinging on the fact that steroid testing is expensive and less common. Any thoughts?


I suffer through "mandatory" drug testing in the construction industry. I strongly oppose most testing programs, primarily as a violation of my privacy as urine and hair tests detect past usage, not current intoxication.

However, swab testing is the least invasive in that your saliva detects substances that are currently in your blood stream, not metabolites or byproducts of past usage.

Generally, a swab test will be for illegal drugs, not steroids . You have the right to know exactly what drugs they are testing for. There should be written policy available, also.

However, if you're in your first year or two of the program, you may want to protect yourself, particularly if the school routinely washes out a percentage of its first year students. 

Playing the game may be more important than the actual education. I'd want to find out as much as possible regarding the rules of the game that the institution is forcing you to play by. It's much more difficult to win if you don't know the rules.

----------


## ABADS86

> I suffer through "mandatory" drug testing in the construction industry. I strongly oppose most testing programs, primarily as a violation of my privacy as urine and hair tests detect past usage, not current intoxication.
> 
> However, swab testing is the least invasive in that your saliva detects substances that are currently in your blood stream, not metabolites or byproducts of past usage.
> 
> Generally, a swab test will be for illegal drugs, not steroids . You have the right to know exactly what drugs they are testing for. There should be written policy available, also.
> 
> However, if you're in your first year or two of the program, you may want to protect yourself, particularly if the school routinely washes out a percentage of its first year students. 
> 
> Playing the game may be more important than the actual education. I'd want to find out as much as possible regarding the rules of the game that the institution is forcing you to play by. It's much more difficult to win if you don't know the rules.


The only information they provide readily is that it is indeed a swab test. I am concerned more about possible contaminants in the steroids that will show on standard drug panel tests. Quality Vet is the manufacturer. Is anyone familiar with this company?

----------


## ericzacha

I entered a california state medical school in 2001. I did a residency program that started in 2005 as well. There was no steroid testing at either time, and I seriously doubt that has changed. The main thing they want to know is if you have any communicable diseases like HIV, Hep B & C etc.

----------

